# E-liquid Randburg area?



## Viper_SA (21/2/15)

Looking for a shop in the Randburg area that stocks high VG content e-liquids. I pass through that area about once a month towards Muldersdrift from the Vaal and would like to know where I can pop in to buy e-liquids. 

Thanks


----------



## Jakey (21/2/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Looking for a shop in the Randburg area that stocks high VG content e-liquids. I pass through that area about once a month towards Muldersdrift from the Vaal and would like to know where I can pop in to buy e-liquids.
> 
> Thanks


high VG im not sure of but only store I know of close by is vapeking in parkwood


----------



## Gizmo (21/2/15)

All our international Juice is high VG. Also all of the VK Juice is moving to 65% VG and 35% PG


----------



## Viper_SA (21/2/15)

Thanks, will check out the website and look at what's in stock


----------



## KieranD (23/2/15)

@Viper_SA I can help you out as well  I am in the area a lot and you also pass me on your way through  

I have a wide selection of International high VG Juices as well and a local juice coming soon that will also be high VG
www.vapecartel.co.za

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff (23/2/15)

Craft vapour are based in that neck of the woods


----------



## Jakey (23/2/15)

KieranD said:


> @Viper_SA I can help you out as well  I am in the area a lot and you also pass me on your way through
> 
> I have a wide selection of International high VG Juices as well and a local juice coming soon that will also be high VG
> www.vapecartel.co.za


Where about are u base kieran


----------



## KieranD (23/2/15)

Jakey said:


> Where about are u base kieran



I am between JHB South (Meyersdal) and Midrand (Working Hours). My girlfriend lives in Fourways so to get past Randburg is not a hassle


----------

